# Fault Running Gear Workshop



## Luvnjah (Mar 29, 2006)

Lately I have been receiving this fault which looks like it maybe my suspension, but the fault says running gear workshop. Has anyone seen this fault before and what was the outcome?








and by the way thanks for all the good input on my other suspension issue. They dealer said that this is normal.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (Luvnjah)*

What timing!!!
I just got done with my saga. I assume you have air suspension.
I ended up having a bad air compressor which was replaced under warranty. Do NOT mess around with this problem because you most likely have a leak in either a compressor fitting or air line fitting. This will cause the compressor to run more frequently and is probably what is throwing the Running Gear Workshop indicator.
If your suspension goes flat (which mine ultimately did) you should not drive the vehicle because it is sitting directly on the springs. You will get a red MFI warning not the yellow one you are currently experiencing.
P.S. a new compressor is $1,350. Mine was under warranty barely (49,980 miles when it was delivered to the dealer on a flat bed last week).


----------



## Griffey222 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (bravocharlie)*

I have had that pop up a few times and it just went away and i noticed no problems!


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (Luvnjah)*

Most likely you had a low/dead battery. Charge it up and see if it goes away. If it continues, take it to the dealer.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (Griffey222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Griffey222* »_I have had that pop up a few times and it just went away and i noticed no problems!

Speaking from experience, it is coming on for a reason. Get it checked.


----------



## Luvnjah (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (bravocharlie)*

That makes sense seeing that my compressor as been running a lot and my air suspension keeps adjusting itself. I have an appointment to take it in on Monday. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (Griffey222)*

I have the same thing. It will come on occasionally, but when the car is restarted it is gone. I took it in and there were no codes. They said to bring it in when the fault is showing so they could check the codes then.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_P.S. a new compressor is $1,350. Mine was under warranty barely (49,980 miles when it was delivered to the dealer on a flat bed last week).

Was the $1,350 just the parts or parts & labor?
Boy were you ever LUCKY when it comes to the timing of the failure.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Ooh I was just told that the air suspension is most trouble free, never gives out and NO PROBLEM!.
Cy


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_
Was the $1,350 just the parts or parts & labor?
Boy were you ever LUCKY when it comes to the timing of the failure.

The air compressor assembly is $1,350. You can not purchase just the pump. And, yes, I was lucky.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (SUVA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVA* »_I have the same thing. It will come on occasionally, but when the car is restarted it is gone. I took it in and there were no codes. They said to bring it in when the fault is showing so they could check the codes then.

Then you have the charging problem (90% chance). The reason this is happening is your battery voltage is dropping too low at start. Many threads on this site about this. Seems like this applied to most 2004 and has gotten better with later models - or you could have a bad battery... If it only happens after sitting overnight or a few days - then is the low voltage... Welcome to the club!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (SUVA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVA* »_I have the same thing. It will come on occasionally, but when the car is restarted it is gone. I took it in and there were no codes. They said to bring it in when the fault is showing so they could check the codes then.

That's the quick way to get rid of you.
Again, speaking from experience, if you're getting the codes and even though they are clearing themselves, the service department needs to investigate what is throwing the code(s). 
There is a control valve that sends air pressure to each shock, there is the compressor assembly itself, the air supply lines, and the shocks. Something is either leaking or not working right. There is an overnight test they can perform....or I guess you could too. Park the car on a level surface. Leave it sit for a while (15 minutes or so while it levels off sometimes after you turn if off). Go out and measure each corner of the vehicle from the center of the hub to the edge of the fender well at the 12 o'clock position above the wheel. Take measurements for all four corners.
Leave the vehicle sit overnight. Measure it in the morning and see if one or more corners have dropped overnight. If they did, then you know you have a leak. If they didn't, then you've probably eliminated the leak option but still have the compressor (which may not be working correctly) or the control valve.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 4:33 PM 4-2-2006_


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (bravocharlie)*

Thanks, I'll try that. This has been going on intermittantly for months. I'll get the message maybe once every two weeks and oddly enough it happens most often on a certain strtch of road which is smooth and I'm driving at +/- 25mph.


----------



## kipl99 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (SUVA)*

I've had the same issue off and on, but do not have the air suspension. The first option a couple of years ago was to replace the battery(under warranty). The 2nd time about 6 months later, the battery was low, so the dealer charged the battery (assumed since it was the middle of winter, the battery wasn't charging all the way) The 3rd time, the light had been coming off and on for a couple of days, then one day, the car wouldn't start. I took it to the dealership and they replaced the cable that went from the battery to the starter. (still under warranty - I believe there may be a TSB) This job took a day and a half. So far so good, but it usually only occurrs every 6 months or so.


----------



## Luvnjah (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Fault Running Gear Workshop (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_What timing!!!
I just got done with my saga. I assume you have air suspension.
I ended up having a bad air compressor which was replaced under warranty. Do NOT mess around with this problem because you most likely have a leak in either a compressor fitting or air line fitting. This will cause the compressor to run more frequently and is probably what is throwing the Running Gear Workshop indicator.
If your suspension goes flat (which mine ultimately did) you should not drive the vehicle because it is sitting directly on the springs. You will get a red MFI warning not the yellow one you are currently experiencing.
P.S. a new compressor is $1,350. Mine was under warranty barely (49,980 miles when it was delivered to the dealer on a flat bed last week).

You were right, they said they have to replace a seal in my compressor, the part is back ordered so I hope this will fix the fault. They did not find a leak in any of my shocks so I quess that is a good thing. Will keep everyone posted on my results. Hope it does not take long in getting the part


----------

